# FYI: Results of (kyua) test suite on FreeBSD 12.3



## bobmc (Jan 2, 2022)

The kyua test package can be optionally included during installation. It reported 116 Fails in 7993 tests. There are 60 little "fails" not counted in the total.  There are a few marked as Bugs but most Fails occur because /usr/local/bin/ksh93 is not installed by default. 
Computer: Gigabyte B350 mini-itx, 8192Mb with 6855Mb available, AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon


----------



## eldaemon (Jan 5, 2022)

I feel like all of these should pass. If ksh93 is installed, do all pass?


----------



## bobmc (Jan 6, 2022)

> If ksh93 is installed, do all pass?


I was interested in running the tests as a learning experience.  I was not motivated to fix them.


----------

